# Fedor/Tony Montana request



## js1316

If someone could possibly make me an avatar with Fedor Emelianenko's head on Tony Montana's body from this pic, I would be grateful. Gotta keep the cigar too! 10,000 credits to whoever can pull it off and make it look GOOD.


----------



## D.P.

Hahaha, if I can pull this off, it would be awesome. I'll give it a try.


----------



## K R Y

Gave it a quick go..










If you want Fedors face on tonys head rather than head on head I can give that a go as well.


----------



## D.P.

Here's my try:










I'll re-size it if you choose it.


----------



## js1316

D.P. said:


> Here's my try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll re-size it if you choose it.


Love it. Your 10,000 richer.


----------



## D.P.

Stokes said:


> Love it. Your 10,000 richer.


Awesome, glad you like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C

I love Tony Montana, the dude is awesome.


----------

